# My take on the moon..



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

... Because I can't get that close, I thought I'd try a different angle and cropped it.










Any thoughts?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Andy Bray (Apr 3, 2008)

Nope.:car:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Andy Bray said:


> Nope.:car:


LOL That's one way of getting your post count up!


----------



## Andy Bray (Apr 3, 2008)

NickTB said:


> LOL That's one way of getting your post count up!


Yep.

Nice picture by the way.


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

I like it but it could do with being bigger or maybe reversed moon at the top of the pic.

I thought you had been really clever and managed to get some stars behind it without getting the saturation from the moon.......but then i realised i just had a dusty screen


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

^^^^ What he says.
It could do with being a little bigger. Otherwise it is a good effort


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Cheers all. I struggle with keeping the size when I crop.. I'm using Lightroom 2. Any ideas where I'm going wrong?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like it has some good detail on it, just a bit small.

What size is the original shot?


Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Maxtor.

I'll check when I get home. In MB's it's at least 6.5 but I'll double check later


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I am not into photography, but like what other people shoot! HDR, wide angle, close-ups, detail.

But with this I am struggling to find what we are commenting on? - its a picture of the moon, with not much detail and nothing where all the darkness is - or am I missing something here?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

NKS said:


> I am not into photography, but like what other people shoot! HDR, wide angle, close-ups, detail.
> 
> But with this I am struggling to find what we are commenting on? - its a picture of the moon, with not much detail and nothing where all the darkness is - or am I missing something here?


That's a fair point. It was my take on the moon.. As I couldn't get close enough, I thought I'd try an unusual shaped crop. Lot's of space above it.. Just to guage people's opinions


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

NKS said:


> But with this I am struggling to find what we are commenting on? - its a picture of the moon, with not much detail and nothing where all the darkness is - or am I missing something here?


No, just the moon. It's actually really hard to get a good shot of the moon because it's very small (your brain tricks you into thinking it's bigger than it is, particularly at the horizon); very bright (as bright as a sunny beach in high summer, but with a dark background) and surprisingly fast moving.

So you need a long, steady lens and good metering (or lots of trial and error) for the exposure. You also need a clear night and an appropriate phase of the moon.

NickTB's shot is very good, assuming he didn't use a telescope. The best I've managed with a 200mm equivalent lens on a five megapixel "bridge" camera (halfway between DSLR and compact) is this one of the 2007 eclipse, for which I planned carefully and used every trick in the book for quality, and it's nowhere near as good as the one above:


----------



## Lakelord (Jun 30, 2007)

MrsLakelord and I went to Egypt last year and one of the excursions was a trip to the desert at dusk. They had telescopes set up so you could look at the constellations without any light pollution and as there was a full moon, that as well. Just using my cheap old digital camera, through the telescope, I captured this.










Pretty impressive I thought... but then again, I'm easily impressed


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

No telescope with mine. Just the trusty Sigma! 
Troon & Lakelord, Nice shots!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

NickTB said:


> That's a fair point. It was my take on the moon.. As I couldn't get close enough, I thought I'd try an unusual shaped crop. Lot's of space above it.. Just to guage people's opinions


Cheers for posting Nick :thumb: . Good to see you didn't think I was having a pop at you, but genuinely interested



Troon said:


> No, just the moon. It's actually really hard to get a good shot of the moon because it's very small (your brain tricks you into thinking it's bigger than it is, particularly at the horizon); very bright (as bright as a sunny beach in high summer, but with a dark background) and surprisingly fast moving.
> 
> So you need a long, steady lens and good metering (or lots of trial and error) for the exposure. You also need a clear night and an appropriate phase of the moon.
> 
> NickTB's shot is very good, assuming he didn't use a telescope. The best I've managed with a 200mm equivalent lens on a five megapixel "bridge" camera (halfway between DSLR and compact) is this one of the 2007 eclipse, for which I planned carefully and used every trick in the book for quality, and it's nowhere near as good as the one above:


Troon, I never thought it would be that difficult to take a piture of the moon, but obviously it is :lol: One day I will get into photography i am sure.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

NKS said:


> Cheers for posting Nick :thumb: . Good to see you didn't think I was having a pop at you, but genuinely interested
> 
> Troon, I never thought it would be that difficult to take a piture of the moon, but obviously it is :lol: One day I will get into photography i am sure.


No worries mate :thumb: It's all about asking questions and getting opinions!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Thanks Maxtor.
> 
> I'll check when I get home. In MB's it's at least 6.5 but I'll double check later


Hi mate, upload the original to rapidshare and PM me the link.

http://www.rapidshare.com/

I will have a look at it.

Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

You have PM, mate!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> You have PM, mate!


Replied. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Lakelord said:


>


Not a bad pic at all but it looks upside down


----------



## flyboy-ben (Mar 1, 2009)

I've broken my Photobucket limit for the month, so it has temporarily disabled all my pictures... but I'll post the photo as soon as I'm allowed.

However, I took some photos, on the recent night when the full moon was at its closest for several years.

I took it at full optical zoom with a 55-200mm lens, 10.1 mpx, then cropped it right to the edge of the moon, and uploaded it actual size, before resizing it to fit a 15" screen.

Looked awesome... could *ALMOST* see the US Flag :lol:

Good pic tho Nick. What camera and settings did you use?


----------

